# PGCE Spain



## Mojo Feratu

Hi everyone......I realise there is an exceptional thread on here about teaching English in Spain but my question is a little more discrete.

Has anyone here or does anyone know someone who has completed their PGCE in Spain in conjunction with Nottingham University? PGCEi?

would be great to know how anyone found it and their experiences........my wife is looking at this option when we move to the Mar Menor area in summer 2012.

Appreciate any information that can be given


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mojo Feratu said:


> Hi everyone......I realise there is an exceptional thread on here about teaching English in Spain but my question is a little more discrete.
> 
> Has anyone here or does anyone know someone who has completed their PGCE in Spain in conjunction with Nottingham University? PGCEi?
> 
> would be great to know how anyone found it and their experiences........my wife is looking at this option when we move to the Mar Menor area in summer 2012.
> 
> Appreciate any information that can be given




ohh I like your split screen, lucky man:clap2:


----------



## Mojo Feratu

MaidenScotland said:


> ohh I like your split screen, lucky man:clap2:


unfortunately it isn't mine.............but it is the dream


----------



## Beachcomber

Do you mean that she already has a PGCE which she wishes to convalidate in Spain or that she actually wishes to do a PGCE in Spain?


----------



## Mojo Feratu

Beachcomber said:


> Do you mean that she already has a PGCE which she wishes to convalidate in Spain or that she actually wishes to do a PGCE in Spain?


She wants to do it. There has been a course running for a few years now and I wondered if anyone on the forum had done it.


----------



## Joppa

Mojo Feratu said:


> She wants to do it. There has been a course running for a few years now and I wondered if anyone on the forum had done it.


Let me just give you a background to PGCE in Spain, as I've been involved in education in the past.

Some years ago, because of demand from teachers (without teaching qualification) at international schools, some UK unis (Sunderland Uni was the first I seem to recall, around 6 years ago) started distance-learning PGCE for those teaching outside UK, with input from UK tutors on academic work (assignments etc) and practical training done where they teach under the supervision of and mentoring by existing teaching staff. You get qualification similar to PGCE in UK except that you don't get QTS (qualified teacher status) so you can't teach in state schools in UK. But it certainly helps teachers professionally, and will be a recognised qualification when trying to move to another British/international school or going for promotion/management position. I think Sunderland has had students in Spain, the Middle East and somewhere in SE Asia. It's also possible to take this course without working in a school, provided you can find a school willing to take you for a placement and support you. I've just read the web info on Nottingham and their course seems similar.

If you wife wants to teach at international or British-curriculum school in Spain, she is well advised to qualify as a teacher and get some teaching experience in UK, as that is what those schools are looking for most of all, as they want those with a track record of teaching NC and preparing students for GCSE and A level. Being private schools operating outside UK, you don't need teaching qualification as such but they still want British teaching experience, and there is no shortage of suitable applicants wanting to teach in the sun!


----------



## gobbosly

Mojo Feratu said:


> She wants to do it. There has been a course running for a few years now and I wondered if anyone on the forum had done it.


Hi
I currently work in an English school in Valencia, I'm pretty sure 2 of our staff completed this PGCE course fairly recently, will try to find out more details if you like.
From talking to them I think there is cost involved, around €3500, it's pretty thorough and intensive, and best of all both have full time employment now.
Like I said let me know if you require more details.


----------



## Mojo Feratu

Joppa said:


> Let me just give you a background to PGCE in Spain, as I've been involved in education in the past.
> 
> Some years ago, because of demand from teachers (without teaching qualification) at international schools, some UK unis (Sunderland Uni was the first I seem to recall, around 6 years ago) started distance-learning PGCE for those teaching outside UK, with input from UK tutors on academic work (assignments etc) and practical training done where they teach under the supervision of and mentoring by existing teaching staff. You get qualification similar to PGCE in UK except that you don't get QTS (qualified teacher status) so you can't teach in state schools in UK. But it certainly helps teachers professionally, and will be a recognised qualification when trying to move to another British/international school or going for promotion/management position. I think Sunderland has had students in Spain, the Middle East and somewhere in SE Asia. It's also possible to take this course without working in a school, provided you can find a school willing to take you for a placement and support you. I've just read the web info on Nottingham and their course seems similar.
> 
> If you wife wants to teach at international or British-curriculum school in Spain, she is well advised to qualify as a teacher and get some teaching experience in UK, as that is what those schools are looking for most of all, as they want those with a track record of teaching NC and preparing students for GCSE and A level. Being private schools operating outside UK, you don't need teaching qualification as such but they still want British teaching experience, and there is no shortage of suitable applicants wanting to teach in the sun!


Thanks Joppa......thats a great help and some great information. were you involved with the Sunderland course? or do you just have knowledge through being in teaching? what is your opinion on the course with your background and experience.........is it a good way of being able to sustain a career in Spain?


----------



## Joppa

Mojo Feratu said:


> Thanks Joppa......thats a great help and some great information. were you involved with the Sunderland course? or do you just have knowledge through being in teaching? what is your opinion on the course with your background and experience.........is it a good way of being able to sustain a career in Spain?


No personal experience, but I'm familiar with teacher training in UK and education scene generally. 

As I've said, the course is mainly intended to help those already teaching in Spain or elsewhere with their professional development and give them a recognised qualification. If your wife wants to teach in British or international school, she will be competing against many experienced teachers with a track record of teaching in UK, and for secondary, preparing students for public exams. So she will be at a distinct disadvantage, and doing an iPGCE as an external student (not working in a school already) will be tough and may not help her get a job in Spain. She may have to start off as a teaching assistant or learning support and then do PGCE on the job. Does she have a degree that is relevant to teaching particular age group or subject?

The best thing she can do, if moving to Spain is still in the future, is to do PGCE in UK and get some teaching experience here (at least finishing her induction) and then apply for teaching posts in Spain. Not a cheap or easy option with £9k tuition fees coming in next year and difficulty of finding teaching posts, esp in Lancashire and the North West.


----------



## Mojo Feratu

gobbosly said:


> Hi
> I currently work in an English school in Valencia, I'm pretty sure 2 of our staff completed this PGCE course fairly recently, will try to find out more details if you like.
> From talking to them I think there is cost involved, around €3500, it's pretty thorough and intensive, and best of all both have full time employment now.
> Like I said let me know if you require more details.


hi gobbosly.......that would be great.
we have looked into the costs etc as you have said and been in touch with the uni.
would be great to get feedback from people who have actually completed the course and understand the opportunities available to them after.

thanks.....any info would be great


----------



## Mojo Feratu

Joppa said:


> No personal experience, but I'm familiar with teacher training in UK and education scene generally.
> 
> As I've said, the course is mainly intended to help those already teaching in Spain or elsewhere with their professional development and give them a recognised qualification. If your wife wants to teach in British or international school, she will be competing against many experienced teachers with a track record of teaching in UK, and for secondary, preparing students for public exams. So she will be at a distinct disadvantage, and doing an iPGCE as an external student (not working in a school already) will be tough and may not help her get a job in Spain. She may have to start off as a teaching assistant or learning support and then do PGCE on the job. Does she have a degree that is relevant to teaching particular age group or subject?
> 
> The best thing she can do, if moving to Spain is still in the future, is to do PGCE in UK and get some teaching experience here (at least finishing her induction) and then apply for teaching posts in Spain. Not a cheap or easy option with £9k tuition fees coming in next year and difficulty of finding teaching posts, esp in Lancashire and the North West.


Hi Joopa.......this is all really good......realistic comment to guide people is always helpful.

my wife has a first class honors degree in English language and linguistics so we are hopeful this will assist. you are not wrong about the northwest.....truly things are grim up north.

the teaching assistant and learning support is also worth looking into as you say so maybe we should add this to our research, research research!!!

cheers


----------



## Mojo Feratu

*what qualification is best??*

Hi everyone......

looking into this subject and trying to work out which is the best route i have formed another questions in my head......this being

what is the best qualification or most widely accepted form of teaching qualification in British Council and International schools??

options being PGCEi completed in Spain as part of the Nottingham University program or GTP (Graduate Teacher program?) PGCE is not an option as we cant afford for my wife to leave her current position in her school (careers advisor) but she could complete the GTP at that school as they have said they will back her.

understand GTP gives QTS but the PGCEi seems to assit in school placement and job finding in Spain as part of the development.

Any information, experience etc would be greatly appreciated:confused2:


----------



## Joppa

Mojo Feratu said:


> Hi everyone......
> 
> looking into this subject and trying to work out which is the best route i have formed another questions in my head......this being
> 
> what is the best qualification or most widely accepted form of teaching qualification in British Council and International schools??
> 
> options being PGCEi completed in Spain as part of the Nottingham University program or GTP (Graduate Teacher program?) PGCE is not an option as we cant afford for my wife to leave her current position in her school (careers advisor) but she could complete the GTP at that school as they have said they will back her.
> 
> understand GTP gives QTS but the PGCEi seems to assit in school placement and job finding in Spain as part of the development.
> 
> Any information, experience etc would be greatly appreciated.


The trouble with GTP is that even if your wife's school is willing to support her, she still needs to be accepted onto GTP by the course provider, called designated recommending body or DRB. GTP is very popular and places are at a premium, and its popularity has increased in the current financial climate with the new £9,000 tuition fees about to kick in for PGCE. She should first get in touch with DRB (there is a list on TDA website at The Graduate Teacher Programme - Teacher training options - TDA) and find out about selection process. 
PGCE can be completed part time over 2 years (normally), which enables her to keep her job and she only needs to be released for a couple of placements.

As for doing international PGCE in Spain, while she can do it without working in a school, she will need to find a school willing to support her for teaching practice. And it can be quite tough to do PGCE on distance learning, as academic content is high (there's usually an option of doing H3 graduate certificate or M-level postgraduate certificate with Masters credit) and she may not have access to academic library with teacher training materials. I'm sure a highly regarded provider like Nottingham Uni will give support where they can (by email, etc), but it's not like seeing your tutor and getting one-to-one help or browsing in a well-stocked library. So it seems that she should try to get a job in a school and then get support for PGCE from other teachers, using whatever resources the school has.


----------



## Mojo Feratu

Joppa said:


> The trouble with GTP is that even if your wife's school is willing to support her, she still needs to be accepted onto GTP by the course provider, called designated recommending body or DRB. GTP is very popular and places are at a premium, and its popularity has increased in the current financial climate with the new £9,000 tuition fees about to kick in for PGCE. She should first get in touch with DRB (there is a list on TDA website at The Graduate Teacher Programme - Teacher training options - TDA) and find out about selection process.
> PGCE can be completed part time over 2 years (normally), which enables her to keep her job and she only needs to be released for a couple of placements.
> 
> As for doing international PGCE in Spain, while she can do it without working in a school, she will need to find a school willing to support her for teaching practice. And it can be quite tough to do PGCE on distance learning, as academic content is high (there's usually an option of doing H3 graduate certificate or M-level postgraduate certificate with Masters credit) and she may not have access to academic library with teacher training materials. I'm sure a highly regarded provider like Nottingham Uni will give support where they can (by email, etc), but it's not like seeing your tutor and getting one-to-one help or browsing in a well-stocked library. So it seems that she should try to get a job in a school and then get support for PGCE from other teachers, using whatever resources the school has.


Hi Joppa....thanks for that. will review the GTP process as I have heard there is also sometimes placements available in January.

That is interesting about the PGCE being available part time as I nor I think my wife have heard about this as we wouldn't have ruled it out of hand so quickly......do you know of where this can be studied?

Thanks again


----------



## Mojo Feratu

gobbosly said:


> Hi
> I currently work in an English school in Valencia, I'm pretty sure 2 of our staff completed this PGCE course fairly recently, will try to find out more details if you like.
> From talking to them I think there is cost involved, around €3500, it's pretty thorough and intensive, and best of all both have full time employment now.
> Like I said let me know if you require more details.


Hi gobbosly.......did you manage to find out any more details? cheers


----------



## Joppa

Mojo Feratu said:


> Hi Joppa....thanks for that. will review the GTP process as I have heard there is also sometimes placements available in January.
> 
> That is interesting about the PGCE being available part time as I nor I think my wife have heard about this as we wouldn't have ruled it out of hand so quickly......do you know of where this can be studied?


Go to Search for a course for a list of PGCE courses including part-time or flexible-modular options.
I think in the North West they do flex/mod at the University of Cumbria and Edge Hill University. They may do at MMU but not sure.


----------



## Mojo Feratu

Joppa said:


> Go to Search for a course for a list of PGCE courses including part-time or flexible-modular options.
> I think in the North West they do flex/mod at the University of Cumbria and Edge Hill University. They may do at MMU but not sure.


Thanks again......will scoot off and have a look


----------



## gobbosly

Hi
Really sorry I've not got back to you before now, we had a bank holiday off school yesterday and ive only had a very brief chat with one if the teachers who did her iPGCE here in Spain today. She had to leave to go home so I will endeavour to speak to her again tomorrow (she did the PGCE sponsored by Sunderland Uni I think, cost was around €6500), the other colleague did her IPGCE more recently so the information there might be more relevant. Leave it with me for the moment an I will get back to you


----------



## Mojo Feratu

gobbosly said:


> Hi
> Really sorry I've not got back to you before now, we had a bank holiday off school yesterday and ive only had a very brief chat with one if the teachers who did her iPGCE here in Spain today. She had to leave to go home so I will endeavour to speak to her again tomorrow (she did the PGCE sponsored by Sunderland Uni I think, cost was around €6500), the other colleague did her IPGCE more recently so the information there might be more relevant. Leave it with me for the moment an I will get back to you


Ok thanks, much appreciated


----------



## bubajohn2

gobbosly said:


> Hi
> Really sorry I've not got back to you before now, we had a bank holiday off school yesterday and ive only had a very brief chat with one if the teachers who did her iPGCE here in Spain today. She had to leave to go home so I will endeavour to speak to her again tomorrow (she did the PGCE sponsored by Sunderland Uni I think, cost was around €6500), the other colleague did her IPGCE more recently so the information there might be more relevant. Leave it with me for the moment an I will get back to you


Hi Gobbosly, 

I've just read this thread and I am still interested in the opinions of the two people at yoru school. Do you know if they were working at the school before they tood the IPGCE? 

Thanks


----------

